# Ricinus Alant und andere



## Vechtaraner (16. Sep. 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe in meinem Garten diverse Pflanzen die man zum größten Tei nicht oder nicht mehr so oft in Gärten sieht.In diesem Jahr habe ich Ricinus und den __ Alant ausgesäht.Dazu habe ich noch den Wiesen Bärenklau gepflanzt.
Aufgrund der Wetterkapriolen ist der Ricinus aber leider nicht sehr hoch gewachsen.Dafür hatt er allerdings recht viele Blüten Mit dem Alant verhält es sich ähnlich die Blüten waren sehr klein und auch recht schnelle verblüht.
Hat hier evtl. noch jemand diverse "nicht alltägliche" Pflanzen im Garten stehen?
Ein paar Exoten (nicht winterfest) wie Typhoneum venosum oder Alocasia macrorrhiza und Mirabilis habe ich auch noch im Garten.

Gruß Juergen


----------



## Christine (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

 Du kannst ja viel erzählen - ohne Fotos läuft hier gar nichts


----------



## Vechtaraner (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Öhm tja,Sorry dann muss ich wohl mal eben welche machen.....

Edit; frisch aus dem Garten


----------



## Vechtaraner (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hallo
Von der ein oder anderen Pflanze hätte ich noch Kindl;Knollen bzw. Samen abzugeben(vielleicht tausch?)
Gruß Juergen


----------



## karsten. (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hallo

Heracleum sphondylium ist zwar spektakulär 

aber nicht ungefährlich und man sollte sehen , dass man ihn nicht unkontrolliert  verbreitet

aber ich seh grad Du machst auch mit Rizin und Digitalis rum ........

mit Dir sollte sich also Keiner anlegen 

mfG


----------



## Eugen (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

[OT]Ich könnte noch Schierling,__ Eisenhut,Tollkirsche und Schöllkraut beisteuern [/OT]


----------



## karsten. (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

:shock

spätens jetzt sollten wir hier ein polizeiliches Führungszeugniss als Zugang fordern !


----------



## Vechtaraner (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hallo Karsten
Das __ Fingerhut(digitalis) Ricinus(Ricin) und der Bärenklau Gifte enthalten ist wohl denke ich bekannt.Ich will (obwohl teils möglich) sie aber ja auch nicht essen oder sonstwie verarbeiten.
Ich habe sie nur im Garten weil  diese Pflanzen kaum noch in Gärten zu finden sind und ich sie durchaus interessant finde.Den Blütenstand vom Bärenklau habe ich übrigens seiner Zeit in eine Tüte gehüllt und entfernt.Das ganze Grundstück will ich damit nämich auch nicht voll haben

Gruß Juergen


----------



## Zuckerschniss (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hallo Jürgen,

solange man keine kleinen Kinder hat, die sich an dem giftigen Zeugs vergreifen können, kann man ja ruhig auch mal Bärenklau o. ä. pflanzen. Ich hätte da noch ein bisschen Walzenwolfsmilch und Zypressenwolfsmilch. 

Und mit dem Führungszeugnis ...... garnicht so weit weg gedacht:
Ich hab letztes Jahr eine andere Sorte Vogelfutter gehabt als sonst und die Reste sind zu Boden gefallen, im Frühjahr aufgegangen und ich hab sie stehen lassen. Besucher in meinem Garten haben mich schon seltsam angesehen bei diesen besagten Pflanzen, bis ich gemerkt hab, dass eine Hanf-Pflanze drunter war. Ich hatte halt   So schnell geht's.


----------



## karsten. (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

was haben wir denn jetzt  


verätzte Haut ,Übelkeit, Erbrechen, Durchfall, Schwäche, Tachykardie, akuter Flüssigkeitsverlust,Mydriasis, 
Krämpfe an Händen und Beinen, Fieber ,Lebernekrose ,akuten Nierenversagens ,
Lähmungen medullärer Zentren, besonders des Atemzentrums.
Herzrhythmusstörungen, Kreislaufprobleme, Halluzinationen , Flimmern vor den Augen , tödlicher Herzstillstand
Hepatitis, Cholestase, Leberversagen
Brechreiz, Verlust des Sprech- und Schluckvermögens und Muskelkrämpfe, 
Unruhe, Weinkrämpfe ,Rededrang,Tobsuchtsanfälle

naja 

ich würde nicht in Deiner Einfahrt parken !


----------



## Vechtaraner (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*



karsten. schrieb:


> ich würde nicht in Deiner Einfahrt parken !


Wieso ist doch kein Problem,zahlst halt statt Parkgebühren mit deinem Leben

Gruß vom harmlosen Juergen


----------



## Zuckerschniss (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Karsten

Du warst noch nicht bei unserem Kebap-Laden um die Ecke.

Aber... hast ja recht.


----------



## Springmaus (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hallo,

ich hab eine sehr nett aussehende Pflanze in meinem Garten entdeckt !!!!

Gemeiner __ Stechapfel  nein Danke muss ich nicht haben solch

giftiges Zeugs !!!

nun is sie wech ENTSORGT


----------



## Joachim (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hallo,

eine Bitte vom Landwirt - solch Zeug bitte nicht auf einen eventuell angrenzenden Acker werfen. Erstens könnte es so ins Tierfutter geraten (gilt auch für Hundekacke!) und zweitens bekommt man solch Gärtnerspezielitäten aufm Acker oftmals kaum wieder los.

Soll jetzt nicht an den Themenersteller direkt gesendet sein - ist mal ein allgemeiner Hinweis.


----------



## Springmaus (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hallo,

ja ich wusste nicht wohin damit !

auf dem Misthaufen Oh je lieber nicht !!!



also ab in die Restmülltonne vielleicht auch nicht richtig aber weg von meinem

Hof.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hallo in die Runde,

"giftiges Zeug" gibt es jede Menge im Garten: 
bei mir: 
Maiglöckchen, __ Osterglocke (Narzisse), __ Schneeglöckchen, Forsithie, __ Blauregen, __ Eisenhut, __ Herbstzeitlose, Hyaztinthen, Kirschlorbeer, Rododendron, __ Rittersporn, Adlerfarn, __ Goldregen, Liguster, roter __ Hartriegel, __ Schneeball, __ Immergrün, __ Küchenschelle, __ Efeu, Eisenhut......

__ Buchsbaum, Thuja und Eiben gefallen mir nicht, die wären aber auch "giftig" 
Als Sommergäste im Blumenkübel kann man noch __ Engelstrompete, __ Oleander, Rizinusbaum aufzählen..
...und die ganzen Nachtschattengewächse (Kartoffelfrüchte! )

Und ich vermute, die Liste lässt sich noch beliebig verlängern.

Ohne die "giftigen" wäre meine Garten recht kahl!
Die "Giftigkeit" der verschiedenen Pflanzen ist unterschiedlich, manchmal wäre "Unverträglichkeit" der bessere Ausdruck! (Erbsen/Bohnenschoten, schwarzer Hollunder roh, Feuerdornbeeren)

..dann kommen da noch so Dinge wie Oxalsäuregehalt in Rhabarber oder Felsenbirne ins Spiel oder die Blausäuren von Pflaumenkernen u.Ä....

Nachdem meine Kinder aber von klein auf gelernt haben, was im Garten nun für sie essbar ist und was nicht, das man Kerne ausspuckt und manches kochen muss - gab es keinerlei Probleme.

 Persöhnlich wollte ich nur den Bärenklau, und dabei besonders den Riesen-Bärenklau nicht im Garten haben, den Pflanzen, die einem schon die bloße Berührung mit Ärger danken 

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die gern auch Digitalis hätte, aber die wollen sich bei mir nicht aussamen...


----------



## Kuni99 (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hallo Jürgen,

soweit ich es erkenne, ist das kein Wiesenbärenklau, sondern Riesenbärenklau, denn die Blätter sind bis zur Mittelrippe hin eingeschnitten. Und mit dem sollte man wirklich besser aufpassen, weil er phototoxisch ist.
Ansonsten sind wohl die meisten Pflanzen mehr oder weniger giftig. Zum Beispiel alle schönen Frühlingsblüher wie __ Tulpen, __ Narzissen, __ Schneeglöckchen, Märzbecher, usw. So eine Narzisse kann in punkto Giftigkeit ganz gut mit einem __ Stechapfel mithalten. Sogar manches was wir essen ist giftig, z.B. Bohnen oder Kartoffeln, und wird erst durch die Zubereitung genießbar. 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Vechtaraner (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hallo
also zunächst einmalfinde ich die ganzen Hinweise auf die giftigekit verschiedener Pflanzen ja garnicht so verkehrt,man sollte aber doch die Kirche im Dorf lassen gell?
Zum Bärenklau,ich bin mir nicht sicher denke aber dass der Riesenbärenklau deutlich größer wird bzw. werden soll.Als jener welcher in meinem Garten steht.Die verschiedenen körperlichen Reaktionen bei Hautkontakt(verbrenungsähnlich) konnte ich trotz massiven händeln im "Hochsommer" bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung und dürftiger Bekleidung zumindest bei mir nicht feststellen.Der Bärenklau an seinem ursprünglichen Standort,wächst dort seit mind.2 Jahren und hat seither weder großmächtig verbreitet noch irgendwie vergrößert(fahre dort regelmässig vorbei).
Gut letzteres hat nicht unbedingt viel zu bedeuten ,von daher hatte ich die Blüte ja auch mit einer Plastiktüte versehen und sie abgeschnitten.Nein ich habe sie nicht im Kompost oder beim Nachbarn um die Ecke entsorgt sondern ganz einfach mit den Unkräutern aus meinen Garten verbrannt.Vom Ricinus sind nur die Samen giftig,diese habe ich übrigens von der Uni hier in Vechta.Die Samen sammle ich schon allein aus eigenem Interesse sie im nächsten Jahr wieder auszusähen(keimt sehr zuverlässig).
Nunja wie bereits gesagt habe ich die Pflanzen vornehmlich im Garten weil sie nicht mehr so häufig anzutreffen sind und ich sie durchweg schön und interessant finde.
Die Giftigkeit ist mir nicht unbekannt,aber nur deswegen würde ich sie mr garantiert nicht in den Garten holen.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja ursprünglich auch nur wissen wer hier noch Pflanzen hat welche nicht mehr "zeitgemäß" sind 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hi Jürgen, 
an nicht (mehr) zeitgemäßen Pflanzen habe ich nur eine __ Birnenquitte zu bieten.
Oder eine __ Zaubernuß, die wächst den meisten wohl zu langsam.
Aber du denkst bestimmt nicht an Bäume/Sträucher bei deiner Suche....

Die Giftigkeit sehe ich auch eher locker - aber der Riesenbärklau ist ein Teufelszeug. Den hatte meine Mutter vor (15?)Jahren im Garten, und die Phototoxizität ist schon ordentlich. Mein späterer Mann hatte ordentlich "Verbrennungen" von dem Ding an Beinen und Armen!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Man sollte halt die giftigen Pflanzen nicht zum Kochen nehmen. 
Wer Kinder hat sollte diese dazu erziehen nur bekannte Pflanzen anzufassen oder gar zu Essen. 
Spätestens wenn ein Kund durch Brennesseln oder __ Disteln gestreift ist weiss es das manche Pflanzen unangenehm sind. Im übrigen gilt die Aufsichtspflicht. 
Ich es seit zwei Wochen dann und wann Marmelade von grünen Tomaten, auch da kann ab und zu lesen das die giftig sein sollen. Ich erfreu mich bester Gesundheit, weil man halt nur die Strünke entfernen soll. 
Ich find es besser, wenn man lernt mit potentiell gefährlichen Situationen umzugehen, als diese immer nur zu vermeiden. Find es schön das es Leute gibt, die diese Pflanzen mögen und im privaten Garten kultivieren. 
Neben einem Spielplatz muss man so etwas ja nicht gleich pflanzen 
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaub ich hab auch sowas ähnliches wie digitalis im Garten. Säht sich das immer wieder selber aus ? Ich finds hübsch und gestorben oder erkrankt ist hier noch keiner. 

edit sagt mir das der Waldmeister in meinem Garten auch giftig werden kann. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Vechtaraner (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hallo
in der Tat geht es mir eher um Stauden und Blumen als um Bäume und Sträucher was die inzwischen eher selteneren Gartenpflanzen angeht.
Wer hat schon noch __ Fingerhut(der säht sich in der Tat von ganz allein aus) Alant oder Topinambur im Garten.Topinambur ist im übrigen eine extrem gesunde Knolle(um mal von den giftigen weg zu kommen)Die falsche Meerzwiebel(Ornithogalum caudatum) ist zwar keine heimische Gartenpflanze,lässt sich aber super im Schatten eines Garten kultivieren.Zum Spätherbst kann man sie entweder n Töpfen wunderbar im Haus überwintern oder eben die Knollen sogar essen.Es gibt so viele "vergessene"Pflanzen(wenn ich da nur an die alten Kartoffelsorten denke...)ich glaube mein Garten würde kaum ausreichen...
Da fällt mir gerade ein,wer weiss wohl was 1Kg Topinambur im Geschäft sofern mann eins findet kosten?Das wäre noch eine Möglichkeit um an die ersähnte Million zu kommen

Gruß Juergen


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Topinambur hab ich auch im Garten. 
Gerade bei ebay im Verkauf 2 kilo Euro 4,90 im Laden hab ich aber für ähnliche Preise auch schon die halbe Menge gesehen. 
Tipp : Schälen sonst schwebt die Bettdecke  
Trippmadamme hab ich , das haben sicher viele und wissen nicht, das mans auch lecker in den Salat schnippeln kann. Eine __ Apfelquitte haben wir und zwei Maulbeerbäume, die ja bekanntlich vom preussischen König eingeführt wurden. Außerdem noch jede Menge Kräuter, Wermuth usw. 

Was ich suche sind noch Schmucklilien, die erleben ja auch wieder eine renaissance ... wer mir ne Freude machen will kann mir zum Burzeltag Ableger schicken, oder mit Nepomuk per PN nen Preis aushandeln  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Zuckerschniss (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hallo Wuzzel

Also, Kinder dazu zu erziehen, dieses oder jenes an Pflanzen nicht anzufassen oder zu naschen, ist mir noch nicht gelungen. Deswegen tendiere ich dazu, die giftigen Pflanzen nicht in Gärten zu haben, in denen Kinder alleine ein- und ausgehen können.

Mit Topinambur hätte ich Dich umwerfen können, so viel hab ich davon im Garten. Wenn also jemand gerne welche haben möchte, bitte melden. Die wachsen wirklich überall, sogar unter der Tanne. Im Moment versuche ich, die Knollen wieder aus dem Garten zu bekommen.


----------



## laolamia (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

hallo!

also wir machen das so: alles was toedlich ist hat seinen platz an einer stelle die fuer die kinder nicht zugaenglich ist... so wie der teich.
alles was durchfall und bauchschmerzen macht darf bleiben wo es ist...wer nicht hoeren kann muss...

natuerlich passen wir trotzdem auf 

gruss lao


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Ich weiss, wer keine Kinder hat kann gut über erziehung reden, aber ich hab in meinem Bekanntenkreis Leute mit Kindern und da reicht es vom hochgesicherten Haushalt und Garten und solche, wo fast nix gesichert ist, die Eltern aber ihr Kind sorgfältig beobachten und im Zweifelsfall deutlich erklären das das nicht gut ist. 
Zweitere Kinder sind in meinen Augen die deutlich besser aufwachsenden, als die, von denen alle Gefahren von vornherein abgewendet werden. 

Aber wie gesagt da bin ich nur Theoretiker und kann nur sagen was ich so beobachte. Sicher ist das auch von Kind zu Kind unterschiedlich. 

Selber wusste ich sehr früh, das man Beeren aus anderen Gärten oder dem Wald nur dann isst, wenn man weiß was es ist und da ich ländlich aufgewachsen bin gab es da so allerhhand giftige Sachen in den Gärten. 
__ Goldregen z.B. kann ich mich noch dunkel erinnern sind wir auch immer vor gewarnt worden. 

Viele Grüße Wuzzel


----------



## Suse (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Moin,
__ Fingerhut vermehrt sich bei uns wie Unkraut und ich finde es toll,
wenn er im Sommer in nahezu jeder Blüte eine Hummel sitzen hat.

Topinambur habe ich gerade geschenkt bekommen,
mal sehen ob das bei mir wachsen möchte, steht noch im Topf.

Diese "interessante" Vogelfutter-Nebenprodukt-Sorte hatte ich hier auch schon.
Die ist mir auch lieber, als dieses miese Zeug, das sich bei meiner Mutter ausgesäht hatte:
Ambrosia.
Das braucht doch wohl wirklich keiner hier, oder?


----------



## Annett (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hallo Susi.

Mit Topinambur habe ich im alten Garten meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht... bisher zog aus diesem Grund keine neue Pflanze ein.

Es zieht Wühlmause magisch an - vor allem, wenn der Winter kalt und lang ist. 
Kaputt bekommen diese Tierchen eine erstmal eingewachsene Staude jedoch nicht - genauso wenig, wie der Gärtner, der garantiert immer wieder winzige Knöllchen bei der Ernte übersieht. 

Edit: Um wieder On Topic zu kommen: __ Giftpflanzen sind im Innenhof wegen der Tiere, soweit bekannt, tabu.
Im Vorgarten wuchs/wächst ein __ Eisenhut. __ Rittersporn überlebt die __ Schnecken nicht. 
Die Ziege frißt mit Leidenschaft reife, aufgeplatzte Tomaten - scheint nicht zu schaden. 

Ist Clematis giftig? Bisher hat keiner der beiden versucht, da heran zu kommen.


----------



## Vechtaraner (19. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ricinus  Alant und andere*

Hallo
hmmm das Topinambur nun Wühlmäuse anzieht...kann ich bisher in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht bestätigen.Sie sind allerdings wirklich unverwüstlich und beim auskriegen sollte man schon aufpassen.Es geht aber wenn man gründlich genug gräbt,ohne die Knollen zu beschädigen ist es kein Ding.

Gruß Juergen


----------

